# Post your citrate bottles!



## Bottleworm (May 24, 2015)

I don't know if this has already been a thread or not but I want to see some citrates. I have become focused on trying to get some from my state and I would like to see other peoples citrates as well! Post away! I only have 3 as of right now from Illinois! Show your citrates!


----------



## Dean (May 24, 2015)

Hey Dylan, Where are the pictures of yours?  This is my favorite as it's a state capital and a drugstore; very rare amber from Bismarck, North Dakota.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 24, 2015)

Oh man what an absolute killer citrate! I will post one of mine and get the others up shortly. This is one of the 3 citrates I have. 2 local and one paper label only from Chicago. Thank you Dean for posting![attachment=IMG_0577.JPG]


----------



## Dean (May 24, 2015)

Here are some more but these don't have the embossed instructions like the other.  Enjoy, Dean(L) Stockton, Ca.    (C)  Columbia, SC      (R)  Warren, PA


----------



## Bottleworm (May 24, 2015)

Oh man those green ones are just amazing! Sure wish I could afford the colored ones from Illinois! You have any from Illinois Dean? Keep the pictures coming Dean!


----------



## Dean (May 24, 2015)

Hello Dylan, I don't have any citrate from Illinois, but I do have this green owl;  oops it is from San Francisco, New York & CHICAGO and the last time I looked that was in Illinois.[]  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Bottleworm (May 24, 2015)

Another nice bottle sir!! I don't collect the bottles with multiple states or towns on it like that but I would have to think twice on that one! Very nice bottles! Thanks!


----------



## Nevadabottles (May 24, 2015)

Here are a few I have they just say Citrate of Magnesia.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 24, 2015)

Is that one on the left cobalt??


----------



## Nevadabottles (May 24, 2015)

No it is a very dark purple, and the right one needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 24, 2015)

Wow that is really purple! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Road Dog (May 28, 2015)

I collect Citrates. Especially Ellis ones.


----------



## Road Dog (May 28, 2015)

Here's my latest Ellis


----------



## Bottleworm (May 28, 2015)

Very nice collection Road Dog! Really like the tops on those and that last one has a lot going for it! Very nice collection!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (May 28, 2015)

Very nice citrates everyone!  Here are 2 of the rarest bottles I have. These citrate bottles are almost impossible to find.The Sea Bright one I acquired through some high level trading with a good friend of mine, while the Stewart was a bottle show find a few years ago.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 28, 2015)

WOW! That one on the right is a nice color and has a great appearance to it! Very nice bottles Bellwoodboys!


----------



## Road Dog (May 29, 2015)

Here are couple more


----------



## hemihampton (May 29, 2015)

Found 4 different ones in my big under the house find from last year. LEON


----------



## Road Dog (May 29, 2015)

Here's 2 more.H. KrehbielJos. W. Merritt


----------



## Bottleworm (May 29, 2015)

OH MY GOODNESS! That New York one is just amazing! Where did you get it!


----------



## Road Dog (May 29, 2015)

Here's a Laird


----------



## Road Dog (May 29, 2015)

Bottleworm said:
			
		

> OH MY GOODNESS! That New York one is just amazing! Where did you get it!


I got it at a bottle show in Raleigh.


----------



## sunrunner (May 30, 2015)

they are as common as hell but I also find different ones so I can't levee them behind.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 30, 2015)

Yeah I know they are common but I was hoping people would post their local ones and the ones that have names and towns on them. Instead of the really common ones everyone finds.


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2015)

Pair of Paterson citrates with upside down slugplates...


----------



## Bottleworm (May 30, 2015)

OH NICE!! Citrates are nice but those are awesome! Are those really rare? Those are sweet!!


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2015)

Bottleworm said:
			
		

> OH NICE!! Citrates are nice but those are awesome! Are those really rare? Those are sweet!!


Only two I've ever seen Worm....


----------



## Bottleworm (May 30, 2015)

Then I will take that as a yes! Any new additions to the collection epac? I look at your stuff on t net and ya haven't posted anything for a while.


----------



## nhpharm (May 31, 2015)

New Hampshire Citrates are rare as hens teeth.  I think I only have one from the entire state and that is after 20 years of collecting.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 31, 2015)

Do you have a picture of it nhpharm? I would like to see it.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jun 7, 2015)

Well, I do not have an individual shot, but you will see in the center my green Citrate from "Sewell Thornhill/Pharmicist/Sayville.  I know not the best shot, but it was the one I could find.[attachment=DSC00015.JPG]


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh man what a pretty green citrate! I know of a couple local colored ones but there is no way I could afford them! Thank you for posting NYCFlasks!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 28, 2015)

[attachment=IMG_0880.JPG] Went to an auction today in East Peoria and there were thousands of bottles. Unfortunately all the big time bottle guys were there walking around. There was a local citrate there. Sure wish I could have seen what it went for but I couldn't stay so I left before it started. Just wanted to see what was there. Here is a pic I took of it.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 29, 2015)

Here is my New Hampshire example.  Benjamin Green.  I am sure there are a few others from New Hampshire but this is the only one I have seen.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh nice! It has a nice monogram on it! That is a really attractive bottle. Why are they so rare in New Hampshire? That is a nice looking citrate man!


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 29, 2015)

I have no idea...most of the pharmacies were very small, so maybe that was the cause.  This is actually the only example of the Benjamin Green ones I have seen, so even his citrates are rare and he was a big pharmacy.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 29, 2015)

That's pretty cool that you have one then! I bet it is a bummer that there aren't more considering they are an awesome looking bottle. Wish I could afford the ones from Illinois. Thank you for posting!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 4, 2015)

Well I have two of them - but one is still in hiding, and may be in Florida.   The one here will be relocating to FL. when we return.  This one is a clear glass straight sided cylinder with curved shoulders to a two inch neck. that has a straight two inch neck with the top being a tooled straight finish. The big thing is that it has a wire pull down glass stopper with a round knob and a hole through the ball for the clamping wire.  It also has a formed gasket for the sealing feature.  Low on the bottle there is a big long formed fancy tilted shield with leafed plant stems above and below the elaborate embossing of "CITRATE" over "/OF" over "/MAGNESIA".  On the bottom there is a large horizontal raised edge diamond shape with the number "/1" in the center, and the number "/4" below that.  It is a feature bottle in a paper on bottle closures, I am trying to put t0gether.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello all of you Citrate of Magnesia collectors.  I have a neat one with a Wire pull down Glaswsw stopper with a hole through the round top knob. It is a pint size straight body cylinder and low on the bottle is a very neat shield embossed with decorative leafs and berries on long stemsm and the words on a right side up - covering the peoduct "/ Citrate " over '/ OF " over "/ MAGNESIA " T;he bottom has a double diamond line form with a "/ 1 ' in it and a number "/ 4 " under that;  The fbottle also has an off center punty roe ircular scar from the hand blown days.  The finish is a straight applied and tooled 3/4" band of glass.  There is a little 1/8" dia. break off on the bottom tip of the stopper ,molded glass.As far as I am considered, the bottle condition us perfect.   RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 10, 2015)

Well I have a neat one I wrote about on the forum = but I didn't see it again for comments.RED Matthews


----------

